# Broken Leg Help



## kenfromMaine (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi
I have an Alpine doe in milk, that just broke her leg about 4 to 5 inches above the hoof. It broke completely thru and poked out a little. I have the bones lined up as good as I could get them and have made a splint out of pieces of wood about 8" and taped it up in good shape. 
what can I do now??She is calm so far but has had a few wild bucking episodes. I have her separated.Should I make the splint longer, like maybe go from her upper hip area to just below her foot? That way she would have no weight on the foot at all?
And what about milking her now? 
Any and all thoughts or ideas appreciated. 
Thanks
Ken from maine


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 5, 2011)

The other thing you could do is call a vet.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

kenfromMaine said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have an Alpine doe in milk, that just broke her leg about 4 to 5 inches above the hoof. It broke completely thru and poked out a little. I have the bones lined up as good as I could get them and have made a splint out of pieces of wood about 8" and taped it up in good shape.
> what can I do now??She is calm so far but has had a few wild bucking episodes. I have her separated.Should I make the splint longer, like maybe go from her upper hip area to just below her foot? That way she would have no weight on the foot at all?
> And what about milking her now?
> ...


I think that it's 20kidsonahill that has had great success using a length of pvc pipe split and duck taped together as a splint.

A splint is effective when it secures the full bone that was broke.  There is generally not a need to continue to the next bone with the splint.  If you do make the splint longer watch for chaffing of the upper leg at the body.

If you have a vet that will see you and are able I would have them have a look as well...but there is no reason that you can't wait to take the goat in tomorrow. (Since you've taken care to splint and separate the goat)


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be giving some pretty heavy Pen G, to avoid infection as well...and putting something on to ward the flies off.

And she'd be seeing a vet...

As far as milking, as long as it doesn't upset her / cause her to further injure the leg.


----------



## julieq (Jun 5, 2011)

A compound fracture in one of our goats, or any other animals, would mean we'd be calling the vet immediately.  I can't even imagine the level of pain that would cause.


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the replies. 
An update. She is up and eating and drinking fine.  I have cleaned the pen, checked the leg. I have it wrapped up so flies should not be to bad of an issue. I added a piece of wood that I shaped  like a capital L
so it is under her hoof and puts any weight she puts on it on her evenly but not on the foot itself.  I will give her a shot of Penicillin and take her in to the vets if needed, I just think trying to transport her would be a lot more stressful on her.  But as of now she is adjusting good, The way I made the splint was, I took some thin strips of wood and put surgical tape on one side of  them to hold them together kinda like a "roll top desk  front" , it fit nice, then I taped all around it, then ace bandage over that and then the "L" stick to the side of it with more tape. She seems to feel as comfortable as poss. Same sweet girl.
Thanks again.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be mighty tempted to give her some children's liquid ibuprofen or banamine for the pain.  Not long-term, but at least a couple doses to help w/ inflammation and pain.

The Pen G will need to be given at least 5 days straight, 2x a day.  I would probably give it for 10 days on an injury that bad.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi:  our goats seem to be the kings and queens of broken legs, First couple we called my father n' law out to help us set. He is a vet.  Since then we have fixed several on our own.

You need to wrap plenty of soft stuff around the leg, to make sure if there is swelling the splint isn't on too tight and cuts off blood-flow.  

YOu need to line it up, with help from one other person, wrap in papertoweling or cotton cloth, nice and padded, We use a cut section of Pvc pipe, cut the length of the pipe in half. We only use one half not both halves.  We put it just below the hoof of the animal and just above the knee of the animal, on the back of the leg and then duct tape it in place.  There knee needs to continue to bend, Don't put the duct tape on too tight near the top, but getting some on the hair of the leg, will help it not slip down. 

We give Penn G twice a day, for several days, 1cc per 15 lbs of body weight. 

Isolate the animal, in a safe area, no climbing allowed, plenty of good hay and grain. 

Lots of rest and limited actvity for 3 or so weeks, then we let them have more space to get out and play. 

check the bottom of the leg/hoof to make sure it is staying warm and not cold, especially a couple hours after splinting and the first couple days.  

Here is my disclaimer:  I am not against having a vet look at it, infact, if you have little to no livestock experience or experience in a health field, can not give a penn G shot, I highly suggest consulting with a vet.


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 5, 2011)

Just checked her before I go to bed, she really looks fine. I checked her foot and it feels like all the others. I will continue to give her Penn. and keep checking for temp. rise. 
I will recheck her first thing in the morning and readjust anything if needed.
She stood for me while I milked her and no complaints. Ate her grain and treats. Flies and bugs are not a issue usually. 
I will give an update again tomorrow. 
This happened in a flat field that I had just sectioned off for them, she was running and  kicking her heals and landed wrong.  She didnt step in any holes or fall off a rock just landed wrong. Glad she wasnt on a mountain side or cliff. They are inside a secure barn every night. I was standing about 20 feet from her when it happened.  So it was less then 20 minutes from time of the break to wrapped and splinted. 
Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I took off the splint I had made and put on one like 20kidsonhill used. Her leg looks good not swollen, I washed it with antiseptic type wash, her foot was warm as the others.  Gave her a shot of Penn. G .
She layed right there and watched as I was working on her, just kept talking to her and telling her what I was doing, what a gentle goat she is. After I was done I told her that she could get up and she did. She has learned already how to hop around, her pen is clean and she is eating and drinking, peeing and pooping. 
Thank you all for your advice and comments and Special thanks to 20kidsonhill. 
I will keep updating as things progress, and if the need arises she will see a vet. But for now things look good.
I know these forums are not a substitute for vet. care but the knowledge that some people have and are so willing to share with total strangers is amazing. It is always a good feeling to know that there are still alot of good people out there.
Thanks
Ken from Maine


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to give an update on my goat. 
She is doing fine, seems to have adjusted to the splint. No signs of pain. 
I have given her Penn. 2x a day for the week. I also gave her one Ibuprofen at night, for the first few days. She is eating and drinking just fine. Not swollen, nice and clean so far. That splint made from PVC pipe and vet wrap does work really slick.  
Again thanks to everyone.
Ken From Maine


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad she is doing ok.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 11, 2011)

That is awesome, great job!  Please do keep updating us.  It is very interesting to me to see what people can do themselves.  

I lost my first baby goat.  I couldn't get a vet to see him....well, one did and was treating him, but he went downhill while that vet was out of town and the others I called refused to see a goat unless I was a current client.  When his mother was trying to deliver him and he was not presented properly, I could NOT get a vet to come help on a Saturday morning.  My own vet's answering service REFUSED to notify him even though I argued that he treated all my animals....they said he only treats horses, period.  He never got any message and apologized to me later when I brought the baby in for treatment.  Then he charged me $500.  Seriously.  The baby died.

So saying "call the vet" isn't useful to everyone on this forum.  I didn't know about it when this happened.  Or maybe it didn't exist yet, it was a few years ago.

People on this forum have since saved my goats several times with their good advice.  I once was conflicted recently when a person gave one piece of advice and the vet (where I went to purchase the advised meds) gave the opposite advice.  Forum member was right, vet was WRONG.  I took a serious risk and fortunately it turned out ok, but I quickly went back to the forum member's advice......even the vet tech who handled my call was muttering about the vet's advice and sold me the products at my request without hesitation.

So another big, huge thank you for the help available here and I love the success stories.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried to get a vet to come see what was going on at my place on a Wed.  Two vets said they did not do anything for goats (not even check a fecal). One told me she could not see any new people that day even tho I told her two had already died. She lives right up the road, She will never have to worry about me calling her again.  The fourth vet came out almost immediately and was very reasonable with his cost.  So "call a vet" sometimes is not an option if there are no vets that will come.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 11, 2011)

I am glad your doe is doing well.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe if you would have done your vet homework ahead of time, you would have "a vet to call" .  A broken leg, a major laceration, and other serious injuries require a vet.  If animal control were called you would be less a animal if it has not seen a vet.  I do agree that most vets don't have a clue when it comes to goats, however it is a matter of legality and doing the right thing for the animal.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 11, 2011)

around here goats are seen only has farm animals and dont get the same attention as say cat or dog....

animal control could care less!!!! 

so if the owner can and has taken care of the situation and the animal is recovering well... it's been a good day...

I am thrilled your goat is doing so well.. This forum has alot of people willing and able to lend a helping hand, when some times there is NO other hand that will help......


----------



## freemotion (Jun 11, 2011)

If it became a legal matter I would simply start calling vets right in front of the authorities, on speaker phone.  Homework?  I HAD a vet who was  treating my goats!

I've also had several large bills of several hundred dollars for the vet to say...hmmm, call me in a few days if she's not better.  

No diagnosis.  No treatment.  I live in a suburban area and there are small animal vets and horse vets.  I no longer have a horse so I am stuck.  Be careful not to judge.

My very first experience with re-positioning an impossibly stuck kid was last spring.  The vet I finally got to come....never showed up.  I called the office staff back after an hour (the doe had given up by then, eyes closed, faint contractions, not even holding her head up anymore) to find out how far out he was cuz the doe was gonna die.  Oh, she told me, he's not coming.  I thought you didn't want him.  



I insisted that he call me and gave my cell number.  He didn't call.  I got on the forum and was talked through successfully delivering the goat.   I called the office back.  The receptionist told me she'd given the vet my HOUSE number.  Like I was in the house with the goat in labor.  I didn't even give her that number.  She had to have looked it up in my records for my dog.  Oh, the dog they gave corn-based food to after a surgery when I said he was allergic to corn and he could wait a few hours until he came home to eat.  Another gal there said, "It's ok, we gave him flagil.  He won't get sick."



Call the vet is not always useful advice.  Do your vet homework is not always useful advice.  That is where this forum is useful.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> If it became a legal matter I would simply start calling vets right in front of the authorities, on speaker phone.  Homework?  I HAD a vet who was  treating my goats!
> 
> I've also had several large bills of several hundred dollars for the vet to say...hmmm, call me in a few days if she's not better.
> 
> ...


I have gone through very scarily similar problems in my area. There USED to be knowledgeable vets and helpful goat farmers in the area... but for some reason they have all given up.  When our little Cali was in labor with a single buckling, the goat farmers(and so called friends) that live less than 10 minutes away refused to come help us/her. And they had the audacity to tell us to contact the livestock vet, knowing full well there isn't one within an hour's drive.  I still have a hard time looking at them, let alone replying when they say hello in the grocery store. It takes every iota of my being to not stare in their eyes and scream at them how horrible they were/are and how I hold them 50% responsible for Cali's & her buckling's demise.
It took 5 1/2 hrs to finally find a vet a hair over an hour away that had never worked with goats before, but was willing to try and save Cali at the very least. I will be eternally grateful to that vet's dedication to their career.  I think when we breed one of our newest does, who hasn't been bred before, we should have an ultrasound done... but it will ultimately be my parents' choice, as it is there money that would be paying for it.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't want to take this too off topic but when it comes to broken bones there can't be too many differences from dogs, horses, goats, humans with bones in arms and legs can there?  I know they might be bigger and stronger.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 11, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> If it became a legal matter I would simply start calling vets right in front of the authorities, on speaker phone.  Homework?  I HAD a vet who was  treating my goats!
> 
> I've also had several large bills of several hundred dollars for the vet to say...hmmm, call me in a few days if she's not better.
> 
> ...


What you are talking about has nothing to do with a broken leg (the question posted by the op).  I did not tell you or anyone else to "call a vet" about the issues you are talking about.  
  I commend livingwright for her dedication to find a vet that may be needed in the future.  I have developed relationships with three vets one of which will not see my goats but is willing to give me meds.  the other two are 1 hr away and 2 hrs away each have knowledge and equipment to handle different situations.   Don't tell me you can't find a vet.  I don't buy it.  I have been around too long and have been through too many vets.  You can always find a vet it is a matter of how far you are willing to travel and how much money you are willing to spend.  I spend several thousands of dollars on vets each year I do not sympathize with you about having to spend a few hundred on a vet.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I will say, that NH & Maine are severely lacking in knowledgable vets, let alone any vets willing to work with goats. Most of them think that for what it would cost to help the animal you can just,"afford to buy a replacement". They don't even stop to think that these animals mean just as much to a farmer as a cat or dog does to the typical domestic.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 11, 2011)

> Don't tell me you can't find a vet.  I don't buy it.  I have been around too long and have been through too many vets.  You can always find a vet it is a matter of how far you are willing to travel and how much money you are willing to spend.  I spend several thousands of dollars on vets each year I do not sympathize with you about having to spend a few hundred on a vet.


are you kidding? where do you live, the city?

a lot of us live WAY out and many vets will not come this far and its hard to find someone who will treat goats. 

one of the rules of this forum is not to criticize how others treat their animals. you are out of line.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 11, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > Don't tell me you can't find a vet.  I don't buy it.  I have been around too long and have been through too many vets.  You can always find a vet it is a matter of how far you are willing to travel and how much money you are willing to spend.  I spend several thousands of dollars on vets each year I do not sympathize with you about having to spend a few hundred on a vet.
> 
> 
> are you kidding? where do you live, the city?
> ...


Exactly what she said...It really is VERY VERY hard to find a good vet up here. I lucked out and hit on my first try, but if it weren't for that clinic, I would be screwed. Don't judge/criticize because you have it easy when it comes to finding a good vet. Some of us can't afford to spend thousands on vets either. Just because we can't, doesn't mean we aren't good owners. Luckily, my vet is very reasonable with their prices. I spent $200 on cut leg, surgery on said leg, a c-section, and sewing her up, just to lose her that night anyway (this was also my only major vet bill for the year). Again, I was lucky to find them.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> ohiofarmgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 11, 2011)

no you are being reported for being unhelpful, snarky, and critical. 

people come here for help not to be judged. you can like it or not but not everyone is going to run to the vet - for lots of reasons. having a forum- like this - to get help saves a lot of livestock.

starting the "you should call the vet" argument is not helpful. obviously the OP could have called a vet. but she needed help - OUR help - which was given.

new people should not be scared off or jumped for not doing what you think is best.

as for Freemotion - she's way more farm than you. she gets it done and is a good resource on many things.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

You are not being attacked, but rather we are defending freemotion and ourselves against your biting remark about us not being able to find a vet.
Like Chubbydog said, some of us can't afford to drive over an hour away to a vet that will cost us $90 just for the office visit. I would actually wager that most of us can't afford it in this economy. If we have an emergency that requires FAST action, we will lose our goat before we can get to an agreeable vet or get an agreeable vet to us, let alone, a knowledgeable one. 

Example: My doeling, Cali, went into labor at 6:30pm, it took us until 11:45pm calling EVERYWHERE to find 1 vet willing to try to retrieve the, by then, dead buckling. Even at that, we had to drive roughly an hour away, and wait until 2:25am for the buckling to finally be removed. If there had been a vet near by that was willing, perhaps Cali & her buckling would be alive right now.
So, please, do not say that you can always find a vet, because sometimes, you can't.


----------



## elevan (Jun 11, 2011)

Having a large livestock vet on call isn't always a guarantee that you will get help from them.  I have a great livestock vet.  BUT, when I bought a couple of sale calves that went downhill and I didn't have the thousands of dollars needed to put them in the hospital for round the clock treatment...the vet said I should just put them down.  I turned to the forum and was able to save one of the calves (the vet did supply me with the meds that were suggested by forum members).

I think that this thread has taken a wrong turn.

I'm glad the OP's goat is making progress


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm glad the OP's goat is making progress


X2


----------



## Nifty (Jun 11, 2011)

We've had to remove posts where people took simple differences of opinion into a public fight on the forum.  This is NOT allowed.

If you have a difference of opinion, post it, but you don't need to be rude or tell someone else how wrong or stupid they are.

If someone does reply to you on the public forum in this way, DO NOT REPLY TO THEM in a similar manner since this is against our rules to!

If you see a post that violates our rules, report it.  If you have a problem with another member, do NOT post your issues publicly.


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 12, 2011)

I didn't mean to start a conflict, I am truly thankful for all the advice and opinions... but as stated everyone has a different situation.
My animals that I raise I try and raise them as humanly and happy as possible. Each and everyone of them is fed, sheltered, petted and interacted with every day.  However, this is a small scale farm, and farms produce food. And I am sure this will offend some people who have very deep pockets and think they have a farm when it really is just a glorified petting zoo. I raise animals to feed my family, my daughters family, my sons family and several friends families, and the reality of it is If I didnt feel that I could have done the right thing for my goat and fix her to live a close to normal life without pain then I would have just harvested her to eat. I dont understand how some people always want to throw the "animal control" thing out there. When I see people asking questions in forums on how to help an animal I see it that they are going maybe a little further and trying to save a "farm animal" from being culled. I am not against using a vet, but as stated by alot of people they are really hard to find and economics does have to come into the picture at some point.
I do find it amusing tho how if I had asked a question about say the same goat , about culling it or saving it for future breeding stock etc. with no physical problems just maybe an odd shaped udder or funny looking the same people who preach about animal control and abuse would prob. have said "cull it" 
Again thanks to everyone, this forum has been very helpful and I will continue to post updates on her progress.
Ken From Maine


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 12, 2011)

.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Well said, Ken!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 12, 2011)

When I decided 3 years ago to get 2 little Nubian does, I had no idea how much knowledge I would need just to keep them alive.  I bought a book, Storey's guide to milk goats.  Well, it's great for the basics. But if you really need help there is no place like BYH's.  

I get on this site and read past posts of the folks who really have knowledge about goats.  Most of it comes with experience!!  I have found in my life, the experience I have gathered about just about everything is what pulls me through.

I think we are super lucky to have BYH's and the great people on here.  There are several that I have PM'd and they have gotten right back to me with some valuable advice that I sure couldn't have gotten any other place.

Now, I still take fecals to Dr. Glover, and he has been out to our place twice since I have had goats. Neither one has been an "emergency" but he did come out the same day I called.  I stop by his office and if he's not too busy, he'll come out and visit with me.  I do keep  him sweet with lovely brown eggs from time to time. LOL.

When he took over the practice 2 years ago, I went in to meet him and he gave me some advice on a goat.  He was obviously a cow/horse man, but I told him I was going to make him like goats.  Guess what?  He was young and willing to learn and now he's a goat man!!

I guess my point is, a good vet is hard to find, and sometimes this forum is a God Send!!  

DonnaBelle


----------



## mabeane (Jun 12, 2011)

I, too, live in Maine...very rural Maine. When I needed a vet it was impossible to find one and when I finally did he wanted $135 for the trip before doing anything and then the office would send me a bill for the visit. Needless to say I winged it and the goat has recovered and is doing well. 
We keep goats for our milk and cheese needs but certainly don't have deep pockets. 
Each person has to do what they need to do in these situations.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 12, 2011)

.


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 14, 2011)

Well this morning when I went up to milk her she was standing at her gate. I opened the gate and she went to the milk stand, jumped up and waited to be milked.
I had been milking her in her stall, but she is showing signs that she is "ready" to get back into the normal routine. Milk production from her has been off but I think it will be back to normal now that she is using the stand again. 
I am very pleased with the progress she is making and I am happy with the choice I made and the advice from most of the forum
Thanks again and I will keep updating as anything changes.
Ken from Maine


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 14, 2011)

kenfromMaine said:
			
		

> Well this morning when I went up to milk her she was standing at her gate. I opened the gate and she went to the milk stand, jumped up and waited to be milked.
> I had been milking her in her stall, but she is showing signs that she is "ready" to get back into the normal routine. Milk production from her has been off but I think it will be back to normal now that she is using the stand again.
> I am very pleased with the progress she is making and I am happy with the choice I made and the advice from most of the forum
> Thanks again and I will keep updating as anything changes.
> Ken from Maine


glad things are going well for you.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 14, 2011)

That is so good Ken!
Many of you are such skilfull, and brave people!
I don't know if I could be that self sufficient, if situation arise....
Never had to do anything so serious on my animals yet.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

GREAT NEWS Ken!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 14, 2011)

AWESOME!

great work all around - yay!


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to hear your doe is doing so well!


----------



## genuck (Jun 10, 2012)

I am so glad I found this post! This morning I went out and found one of my lambs with a broken leg. I am going to try the pvc splint on him, if it doesn't work I probably will put him down. But, I am hopeful, he is up and around grazing and acting otherwise normal. No swelling or anything. Here we go!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 10, 2012)

So glad your goat is doing so well Ken!!!  Good job!!!  Genuck, hope your lamb will be okay too!

Vets here have pretty much told us they don't do sheep or goats, but after several phone calls when I needed a medication for one of our sheep, he did look up the dosage for a sheep and I went and picked it up.  Here it is dogs, cats, cattle and horses === sheep and goats are relatively new to our area.

We do have the best sheep/goat people here though that will drop everything in a second to help, and we do the same.  So, guess we are blessed to be in an area where we sheep/goat people stick together...day or night.

This forum has helped us so much and we share what we learn here with others and encourage them to join, but internet is not super big here either.


----------



## genuck (Sep 3, 2012)

Just wanted to update. I couldn't get the pvc to cut right so ended up using two wooden shims and some duct tape. After about 3 weeks he was healed and running around on all fours. Little guy is still doing well and you'd never know he'd had an injury!


----------

